# Trixie A Loss for Words



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I have been there and I know what you are feeling again so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I am so sorry for your loss of Trixie. We all know how hard it is to lose our furbabies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it is certainly the hardest thing to do but we love them enough to let them go. Run free sweet Trixie ♥


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have tears in my eyes because I've known that pain twice in a year. I'm so sorry for your pain and loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Trixie went thru such a painful and hard time. Time does help to ease the terrible memories and allows us to remember the beautiful times and love. Keeping you in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## Carolyn Finn (Jul 23, 2013)

We just had to do the same thing 6 days ago with our Kolby. It was the hardest thing I have ever endured. I felt guilt and so much unbearable pain for the first few days, but I know we did the best thing for our beautiful boy. I have his picture everywhere and I talk to him like he is still here because I think he is. We also had him cremated and are waiting for his ashes now. I am so sorry you are suffering. We all understand your grief.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. The greatest gift we have to offer is to make sure they don't suffer. We assume the great pain of grief so that they can be free of their failing bodies and pain. It's the hardest thing in the world to make that call, but one I believe they are so thankful for. As our old vet told us years ago, "Better a day too soon, than a moment too late". Such true words. Hugs to you, and Godspeed Trixie.


----------

